# R15 Slow- Fixed using SpinRite



## sat_talk_42 (Jun 29, 2014)

Just finished running SpinRite on my R15. It was previously stuttering, and taking 5-10 seconds to respond to any command from the remote.

SpinRite took 15 hours to complete, but now I have a *much* speedier receiver- no issues, no delays, no need to send it back.

You do have to remove the hard drive from the R15 chassis, and attach it to a PC where SpinRite will run. While simply a matter of a few Torx screws, it still means opening up the box, so think carefully before grabbing the Torx screwdriver.

I didn't write down the exact model number of the drive but it was a serial ATA with "the new modern connectors". Previous threads described it as a parallel ATA interface. Mine was newer.

The original thread I found on this topic was: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/79615-sick-of-r15-locking-up-quick-fix/?hl=%20sick%20%20r15%20%20locking by Mr_Nerd. I didn't want to re-enter all of my favorites and shows, and didn't want to have my existing recorded shows deleted.

Mr_Nerd's procedure would have been step #2 if SpinRite didn't work. But my R15 is now up and working great!

SpinRite (I have no relationship with GRC other than a very happy customer for many years) is available at www.grc.com SpinRite works with pretty much any hard drive, as long as the platters spin and data can come off the drive. The program repairs bad drive sectors and often works magic.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Good option when removing the drive is possible. I know it's been used with success on Tivo drives. It can be tricky to get working on some systems, but hopefully that will improve once he gets back to writing the new version.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

I have used Spinrite several times and had Great Success!!!

However, remember that it removes bad sectors and if you had a lot of them then it is just a matter of time before it fails again due to more bad sectors appearing and becomes sluggish so write down anything such as Series Links as when it fails the next time you may have to buy a new drive and replace the old one.


----------

